# Deer Season Weapon of Choice



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

So what is your weapon of choice for the Ohio deer gun season?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Since we are not allowed to hunt with my "weapon of choice" here in Ohio I must settle with an Ithaca M-87 featherweight Deerslayer with a Brenneke barrel and a Bushnell 4x32 scope launching Lightfield1 1/4 oz sabots.


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

Remington 1100 with smooth bore slug barrel. Took a doe with it at 30 yards yesterday...in one eye and out the other. No wasted meat. Shoots the cheap remington sluggers perfectly.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I put longbow since it is my primary although I do use a muzzleloader and occasionally a shotgun as well.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

#1.) Ruger .454
#2.) T/C .45-70
#3.) Colt Anaconda .44

Couple shotguns as backups.


----------



## lilfeucht (Jun 16, 2008)

For me it really depends where I'm hunting. If its out of a stand in a open woods its a muzzleloader, but if im hunting in the heart of thickets or driving its a Remington 870 20 ga. with a rfiled barrel


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

Barrett .50 cal with 40x60 scope. Anything within 600-700 mtrs is sausage!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

TC in 375 winchester


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Model 12 20 ga. Cheapest slugs wal-mart has in stock. Never lets me down!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Trusty Mossberg 500 with a slug barrel.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

12 ga. Remington 1100 slug gun, rifled barrel, breneke 2 3/4 sabots. I'd take this gun over my muzzleloader any day. I am the most confident with this gun.


----------



## basstrackerman (Apr 6, 2004)

h&r ultra slug great 150 yard shooter...


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

12g Remington 870 cantilever ported rifled barrel, thumbhole stock, Nikon 3X9 scope, sling, and trigger worked down to 3.5lbs shooting 3" Federal Barnes expander's.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Interesting numbers so far. Just about as many powder sticks as shotguns. I use a TC Omega .50 cal with a Nikon Omega 3-9x40. Its a great shooter after I found a good sabot/powder combo. I have the thumbhole stock and I actually don't like it. Wish I would have gotten the regular mote carlo.


----------



## swamp ghost (Aug 22, 2009)

mosseberg 930 semi auto. rifled cantilever barrel with a bushnell banner 2-7 scope. hornady sst slugs. 150 yard accuracy is no problem


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

a good ole" fashion shovel


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

sam kegg said:


> a good ole" fashion shovel


You related to that lil old lady from Cleveland?


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

nope lol if she can then i can too!!!


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

sam kegg said:


> a good ole" fashion shovel


Spade, or scoop?


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Benelli Nova with rifled cryobarrel 3'' brennekes open sights i'm about an 1 1/2 low at 100 yards I like it used to have an 1100 with the hastings barrel and cantaliver mount with a nikon 3x9x40 was an awsome gun.........until it was stolen theiving bastards just got the benelli last winter this will be my first year using it have done quite a bit of practice with it


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

CVA firebolt magnum .50 with 3-9 scope -100gr pellets and 45/250 hornaday SST balistic tip sabots...shoots like a dream but still missed at 30 yards!! i blame it on jitters since i was sidelined from surgery last season


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Remington 870 with a fully rifled barrel pinned to the receiver with a Leupold 3x9 and Lightfield 2 3/4 1 1/4 oz slugs sighted in 2 1/2'' high at 50 yards and right on at 100


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

this year i used my ol 1100 smooth bore remington sluggers ive killed 2 deer both at 80 yrds out of the same blind didnt get my muzzleloaders sighted in so i just used ol faithful never lets me down


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

Have been attempting the tri-fecta of disciplines. Last year I took a doe on Monday with my T/C .50 cal pro hunter, then an 8 point and small spike on Tuesday with my Browning A5. Tried in vain the rest of the season with my S&W .41 mag. Missed 3 shots on the same deer on Saturday. 

This year I started with the pistol and took a small buck Monday afternoon. Missed a doe with the 50 cal on Tuesday. Plenty of season to go!

I agree with the earlier poster, a scoped Muzzle Loader off the stand and a pump or semi auto shotgun for drives and still hunting is the perfect ticket.

Maybe we should organize some sort of tournament that includes the highest number of diciplines (including bow) with the biggest buck as a tie-breaker for next year for OGF members. We could call it the "Smoke em if you got em" . I would be happy to sponsor a portion if anyone might be able to help with the logistics.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

H&R 12 gauge slugger single shot good out to at least 150 yards ONE SHOT ONE KILL LOL


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I've been using the same 870 with a smoothbore deer barrel for twenty years. I added a 40mm red dot on it five years ago which I am very happy with. I've lost count of how many deer I've taken with it, and a good number of those deer were 100+ yard shots. It shoots the standard Federal 1 oz rifled slugs the best.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Smooth bore Winchester Model 1200 pump, no scope, el cheapo Remington 2 3/4 sluugers. I've been killing deer with it for 20 plus years and it hasn't failed me yet. I'm good to 70 or so yards and where I hunt a shot over 50 yds is rare.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

The poll was missing my best weapon so I voted for muzzleloader. I do best with my brushguard and headlights while leaving my hunting spot!


----------



## TrevorJ (Nov 20, 2009)

brewkettle where do you hunt that you can take two bucks? You said you took an 8 point and a spike on tuesday just curious.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

TrevorJ said:


> brewkettle where do you hunt that you can take two bucks? You said you took an 8 point and a spike on tuesday just curious.


I am only making an assumption here for Brewkettle but I am guessing that since he said a small spike that it was less than 3 inches which would qualify it as an antlerless. Other than that you are correct that it is one antlered deer per season.


----------

